# Anything would help



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am brand new to fishing the beachfront and offshore. Ive been fishing the shallows for about 15 years now and I decided that since all of my friends have shallow running bay boats that Im about to by a boat to run the beachfront and a 20-40 miles out. I am going to give a great deal of my time next late summer to chasing the silver kings, cause its always been a dream. For right now I would really like any suggestions for catching jacks, kings, and shark from a boat around the beachfront. I know this is a tarpon board but Im sure you guys run into the jacks, kings, and sharks quite often while tarpon fishing. My friends and I are really trying to just get out and stay hooked up. Im not interested in eating anything "except maybe a blacktip" Im really just wanting alot of action.
Baits, Locations, Water Depth, How far out.
And if you wanna give me any insite to the tarpon that would be appreciated. Thank ,Dusty


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

When fishing the beaches or nearshore I always look for areas with "life" I'm looking for something different than everything else. I'll look for bait pods, birds, tide lines or color changes. You can also follow temperature changes as you go farther offshore. If you looking for tarpon, you look for flashes on the horizon or big splashes of free jumpers or feeding tarpon. You also can see tarpon following bait pods on the bottom machine if you have a good enough unit.

You can use these same principles for the Atlantic or the Gulf of Mexico.

Be very careful. 20-40 miles can get you into trouble.

Good Luck.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

20-40 miles out is too far for tarpon. You need to be looking for tarpon in 20-40 feet of water from 1-5 miles off the beach. Tarpon fishing involves a lot of running, looking, and drifting thorugh pods of bait before they decide to show themselves. My advice would be to hire a guide the first time out if you haven't done so before. Guys like Dana Bailey and James Plaag have tarpon fishing down better than anyone I'm aware of on the upper coast.

You will catch plenty of sharks, jacks, bull reds, and kings without much effort by just fishing in and around tarpon and bait pods. I can't tell you how many times I've casted DIRECTLY at a pod of rolling tarpon and hooked a shark. They become a nuisance very quickly. Luckily, you can see pods of tarpon rolling or busting on the surface from a couple of miles if the seas are calm.

BTW, do not ever run your outboard when you are on the tarpon. You absolutely need to be fishing with a trolling motor (or gas inboard). The stronger the better so don't worry about having too much thrust. I would have 2 36V trolling motors on my boat if I had space for the batteries.


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was just saying 20-40 miles when im not on the beachfront. " snapper, ling, and kings. Has any of you targeted jacks before. Is there anything speciefic to look for with jacks, or are they everywhere. I would love to catch jacks on light tackle. Ive caught a few on a trout rod fishing boliver surf. It was amazing.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Jacks are easy enough to catch on the beachfront that you don't have to target them in any specific way. You'll catch plenty while fishing for tarpon.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

If you are just going out to get bit... grab about 25lbs of fresh shad. Find one of the above mentioned "areas of life" and then chum. Tear/cut/chunk the shad as you drift to create a slick. Freeline, use a slip sinker and/or use a balloon to cover the water column. You will get bit. We have caught kings, sharks, ling, sharks, bonita, sharks, redfish, sharks, big gafftop, sharks, jacks, sharks, spanish mackeral, sharks and tarpon.

20-40 pound tackle is perfect for this. Recommend only using reels with a minimum of 300 yards capacity. Closer to 400 is probably better. Quality rod like Strike Pro. I prefer Avet Reels. But, shimano TLD's etc. are fine too. Always have some casting rods with **** pops ready in case a school of tarpon pops up.


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

About what water depth or how far out of say the galveston beachfront is the most productive. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 Avet LX6:1 on 6'6" Hopper Rods. 
Im looking for a cork handle casting rod to use with my avet 5:3SX. Do yall know of any that would handle tarpon and so on. I cant find any cork handle rods that have a 30-40lb rating.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

dkhunter02 said:


> I have 2 Avet LX6:1 on 6'6" Hopper Rods.
> Im looking for a cork handle casting rod to use with my avet 5:3SX. Do yall know of any that would handle tarpon and so on. I cant find any cork handle rods that have a 30-40lb rating.


American Rodsmiths Silver King or G-Loomis Pro Blue in 20-40 lb. The ARS rod is about $100 less than the G-Loomis rod. 30-40 lb. casting rod is a bit too heavy to cast. I've caught a 180 lb. tarpon before on a 15-30 lb rod and 30 lb. line and did perfectly fine.


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sweet then Ill def find a 15-30 rod. I appreciate everything man.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Serious Tackle carries a St. Croix heavy action casting with cork handle. Very nice rod.

For water depth, anything from surf line to 45ft is primary place to look. When you find a good area mark it on GPS. Seems like the same locations will hold fish year to year.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

http://texastarpon.net/ has some suggestions. Go to tactics.


----------



## fstewart06 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Go with a guide!!*

I would also highly recommend booking a guide for to help you hook your first tarpon. You will save a lot of time, money, and frustration by letting them show you the ropes. I tried on my own almost all summer without any success, and then booked a trip with Jamie Pinter of Angling Adventures. He really put us on the fish, and I learned a lot about tarpon fishing. His website is http://www.jamiepinter.com/ Good luck!


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

*Second that*

You really will save yourself a lot of time plus money if you book a trip with a guide. I went with Jake Reeves a while back and learned a lot just by watching him, kinda of a one man band thing.


----------

